
Ask HN: Employee Career roadmap for small scale IT consulting company - it-consultant
We are a small scale IT consulting company which helps other companies build SAAS products. Right now there are 12 people in team. Most of them are full stack developers along with a some DevOps skills.<p>Usually developers start as a fresher and learn with other experienced developers and eventually get better year by year.<p>I would like to know how we should  build a career roadmap for developers so that they could achieve growth in their career?
======
dig247
It depends on your goals as an organization paired with each team members
career goals. Are you attempting to give them a map that is suitable in
consulting, enterprise, startups or just a generalized roadmap? You are here
(x) role today and would like to be there (z) in a specific amount of time. I
think many people get frustrated with consulting work so they have a tendency
to go client side (whether start up or enterprise). I think you should be
transparent and accept that as reality and map several paths both internally
and externally. I think that would benefit your organization culturally and
reduce churn. Incorporate existing technical/business skills and map each of
those tracks out, showing how they are beneficial to the consultant/developer
over the course of their career. Just a few thoughts.

------
tixocloud
You could think about skills development in a T-shape form where your
employees can acquire more depth in their skillset or go broad.

More depth would mean developing their technical ability, going from junior
developer to architect of smaller size applications to massive applications or
developing mastery in certain technologies.

More breadth would mean providing them with a path that lets them develop
their managerial skills, technical or non-technical, eventually equipping them
with skills to run their own technical teams, driving sales, become partners
in the business, etc.

A consideration would also be to have an honest conversation with your team
and where do they want to grow their careers. Though they might churn to
startups or enterprise companies, treating them well could result in referral
business.

